

Ask HN: Is it ok to outsource your resume to an HR professional? - nyddle

Started updating my resume and just thought that there might be staff that I just don&#x27;t know that cant make my resume 10x more solid.
======
stephengillie
Usually it couldn't hurt to have more people look at your resume and give
advice. Each of us can only know so much, and while you might not take your
advice, it could be useful to hear.

Be wary that if you pay someone to work on your resume, it's no guarantee that
you're more likely to get a job. And the resume is still just the key that
opens the lock, you still have to get your foot in the door by doing well on
the many levels of interview and screening.

------
brudgers
Posting a link has often proven useful for garnering feedback from HN'ers in
threads like this. Considering that many HN'ers have seen a lot of resumes, it
may not be a bad idea.

Good luck.

